# hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben



## prime caster 01 (21. Januar 2012)

wollte jetzt warscheinlich von shimano super ultegra rollen auf daiwa emleben z weiß |bigeyes um steigen meine frage kommt man mit der daiwa weiter als mit der ultegra weil die spule bei der daiwa is ja kleiner als bei der ultegra 


gruss tom#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> wollte jetzt warscheinlich von shimano super ultegra rollen auf daiwa emleben z weiß |bigeyes um steigen meine frage kommt man mit der daiwa weiter als mit der ultegra weil die spule bei der daiwa is ja kleiner als bei der ultegra
> 
> 
> gruss tom#h


 



Hallo Tom,#h

lass das doch sein.Du bist doch bereits jetzt Spitze.:m


----------



## prime caster 01 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*

ja aber meine shimano rollen klapern wackeln und lose und sind ja auch schon seit 4 oder5 jahren im betrieb und zwar jedes wochenende


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> ja aber meine shimano rollen klapern wackeln und lose und sind ja auch schon seit 4 oder5 jahren im betrieb und zwar jedes wochenende


 

Lass doch erst mal die 2. Klasse aufrüsten. Dann kannst du doch immer noch nachlegen.:m


----------



## prime caster 01 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*

wie zweite klasse ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> wie zweite klasse ?


 

Halt diejenigen,die nur durch das allerneueste Gerät
gute Ergebnisse schaffen.:m


----------



## prime caster 01 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*

du weist schon das die daiwa schon seit nin pahr jahren nicht mehr auf nin markt sind und nin kolege hat nin angelladen und der hat noch welche zurück gelegt das were noch ne eimaliege gelegenheit was sehr seltendes zu bekommen

gruss tom


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> du weist schon das die daiwa schon seit nin pahr jahren nicht mehr auf nin markt sind und nin kolege hat nin angelladen und der hat noch welche zurück gelegt das were noch ne eimaliege gelegenheit was sehr seltendes zu bekommen
> 
> gruss tom


 


Tom,#h

greif zu,wenn der Preis stimmt.#6
Dann bist du die nächsten Jahre alle Sorgen los.:m


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Tom,#h
> 
> *greif zu,wenn der Preis stimmt.#6
> Dann bist du die nächsten Jahre alle Sorgen los.:m*


*
*

und du kommst sicher über 300m sogar ohne abriss


----------



## prime caster 01 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*

nu übertreib ma nicht hi


----------



## kerasounta (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> [/B]
> 
> und du kommst sicher über 300m sogar ohne abriss



:q

Ich werd ma heimlich aufm Feld üben mit meiner 2teiligen Peitsche..

und dann komme ich zu euch in den norden als Überraschungwerfer..

Ein Werfer hatte ich gelesen hat beim Distanzwerfen direkt 270m geworfen..

dann mache ich die 300 voll :m:q

Scherz bei Seite, bin froh wenn ich die 150 schaffe...300 m schaffe ich nur wenn ich n Stein werfe |uhoh:

Die älteren Daiwas sind bestimmt goil.... ich habe mit der Fox Stratos 12000 Mag gute Erfahrungen gemacht...bei weiten Würfen..der Einzige Nachteil ist das der Schnureinzug knapp ist...


----------



## degl (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> ja aber meine shimano rollen klapern wackeln und lose und sind ja auch schon seit 4 oder5 jahren im betrieb und zwar jedes wochenende



Gibts in Kiel keinen Shimanohändler, der das Klappern beseitigen könnte?.........nur mal so als Überlegung

Und doch sind die Daiwas schon richtig gut#6

gruß degl


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> nu übertreib ma nicht hi



Achwas.... das geht :m


----------



## prime caster 01 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*

hat keinensin mehr were zu teuer habe ja selbst schon nin par teile ausgewegseld ich bin entteuscht von shimano

gruss tom


----------



## Christian1982 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*

Ich habe selbst eine Ultegra 10000 XSA und eine Emblem Pro 5500 in Betrieb und kann mich noch nicht beschweren, dass irgendetwas klappert oder so.

Wurfweiten, Einzug, Laufruhigkeit und Wickelungen sind Top bei den beiden Rollen.

Hab letztens erst einem Freund die 10.000 XSB zugeraten und bin selbst am überlegen mir die auch nochmal zukaufen zur Reserve (nur meine beiden Rollen machen noch Prima ihren Dienst).

Solange Dir die Rolle nicht beim Angeln um die Ohren fliegt und in Kleinteilen am Strand verteilt ist, fische mit der doch einfach weiter?

Wenn du weiter rauskommen willst, geb ich Dir mal ein guten Tipp !

Kauf Dir ein kleines ferngesteuertes Boot und fahr damit vom Strand 500m raus und leg dort deine Wattis aus. Da wirste auch net mehr Fische kriegen als auf und hinter der ersten Sandbank.


----------



## kerasounta (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*

ich habe ja auch beide testen können in Dänemark..

Daiwa Emblem Pro in 4500 und die Ultegra XSB 1000 aber mit 6000 er Spule gefischt
muss ehrlich sagen das beide auf selbem niveau sind..

kann da jetzt keinen klaren Gewinner ausmachen...

das sind 2 sehr gute Rollen im mittlerem Preissegment...

haben mir beide sehr gut gefallen...... die Daiwa sind zudem sehr schnell mit 122cm Schnureinzug..

Die Shimano scheinen wuchtiger und sind schwerer...

Auf lange dauer weiß ich natürlich nicht welche besser abschneidet


----------



## Christian1982 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*

die Shimano XSA / XSB saugen dir aber auch die 120 cm / Umdrehung rein.

Da nehmen sich bei nix


----------



## prime caster 01 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*

hi ich habe nicht die ultegra xsb sonder die super ultega xsa 10000 


gruss tom


----------



## Christian1982 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*

also "fast" genau die gleiche die ich auch verwende.
einerseits mit 0,28er Daiwa Tournament Mono und 0,16 Fireline

abermal darauf zurückzukommen....wenn deine Rolle schon seid 4-5 Jahren im dauerbetrieb ist, dann kann die schon gut und gerne mal den Geist aufgeben. Jedesmal Salzwasser, Sand usw. macht dir jede noch so teure Rolle irgendwann kaputt.

Ich werd bei meiner Shimano und Daiwa Rolle bleiben (vorerst) hab noch nix im Ansatz gefunden für die Preis / Leistungsverhältnisse.


----------



## prime caster 01 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*

ja ich weiß nicht ich werde ma versuchen jetzt noch ma auf was sehr altes von shimano zurückzu greifen (biomaster 10000 lx) und wen das nichts taugt dan is die marke für mich gestorben 


aso ein beispiel habe ich noch habe nolich meine word schenpichen durch gebrochen habe mir befor ich meine daiwa primme casterbekommen habe als zwischlösung die neue shimano ultega surf gekauft was so auch ganz gu ta bis auf einen meiner fielen brandungscaps tja benutzt hilt auch kuk ich mir die rute am nesten tag an rollen halter gerisen na toll also nech merkst selber 

gruss tom


----------



## kerasounta (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> ja ich weiß nicht ich werde ma versuchen jetzt noch ma auf was sehr altes von shimano zurückzu greifen (biomaster 10000 lx) und wen das nichts taugt dan is die marke für mich gestorben
> 
> 
> aso ein beispiel habe ich noch habe nolich meine word schenpichen durch gebrochen habe mir befor ich meine daiwa primme casterbekommen habe als zwischlösung die neue shimano ultega surf gekauft was so auch ganz gu ta bis auf einen meiner fielen brandungscaps tja benutzt hilt auch kuk ich mir die rute am nesten tag an rollen halter gerisen na toll also nech merkst selber
> ...



Also biste jetz kein ausgewiesener Shimano Fan Prime?!!! #t

also mich hat die Aerocast Surf auch nicht überzeugt.

Daiwa Rute habe ich noch nie in der hand gehabt...

alle anderen Marken so vom anfassen zumindest und sehen ok...

n paar auch im Besitz und auch bei Kameraden getestet..

vielleicht ist eine Shimanoultra surf (gelbe) ne andere Liga..aber dafür dann gleich 500 euro??? |kopfkrat

vielleicht ist Sie es wert... wen mir jemand sagt das es die Non Plus Ultra Rute ist.. maybe

aber da habe ich jetzt die neue Daiwa Tournament Beach gesehen... 

man was für ein knüppel als 2teilige... da geht mir schon einer ab wenn die Engländer 250+ yards stehen haben...4-8oz

allein die Option das du Sie im idealfall soweit knüppelst rechtfertigt schon die 300 britischen pfund.. und ich muss echt überlegen 2 Ruten von mir zu verkaufen um mir ne Daiwa zu leisten :q

die älteren Tournament waren ja auch geile Stangen.. auch die 3 teiligen laut hörensagen


----------



## Christian1982 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*

Shimano machen schon feine Ruten. Auch ein Rutenbruch würde mich nicht von der Marke abbringen wollen.

Hab letzte Woche mal eine blaue Daiwa in der Hand gehabt. 3-teilig wurfgewicht bis 300 gr., da glaub ich musste echt ein Bulle sein um dieses Brett zur biegung zu zwingen :q. Preis lag bei knapp 350€ wenn ich mich richtig entsinne.

Ich hab selbst die Surf Leader und Super Aero Tech... beide um die je 300€ gekauft.
Hab die Super Aero mal neben einer Force Master gehalten und aktionsvergleich gemacht, nur leider fand ich kein wirklich großen Unterschied bis auf das die Biegung der Super Aero weiter in richtung Rolle geht und ein "ticken" weicher ist.

Wurfweitentechnisch fand ich beide gleichwertig.
Preis der Force Master lag bei 130€ 

Die Surf Leader Ultra ist schon echt der OBERBÖÖÖRNER. Aber für 500-650€ zahlste auch nur wegen den Namen Shimano und dem Design der Rute.

btw. 
@Prime Caster: 
Vermutlich haste dann genau die Montagsproduktion der Ruten erwischt.#d


----------



## kerasounta (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*

meine erste Speedmaster BX ist nach dem 5 Wurf mit 150gr aufgeplatzt wie ein China Bambusstock..

Die Forcemaster habe ich noch nicht getestet...#c

Die älteren Antares habe ich geworfen (BJ ca. 2005) die haben sich besser angefühlt und Klasse aufladen lassen..##

Bei der Aerocast waren die Verbindungen nicht 100% verarbeitet musste die Rute erstmal 20-30 mal zusammenstecken und etwas drehen.. sonst brauchte ich 2 Leute zum zusammenstecken und auseinander nehmen..## |bigeyes

da meinte der Händler auch das es relativ schwergängig ist..
jetzt passt nach 3 mal benutzen am Meer...

sollte aber nicht so sein #t


----------



## prime caster 01 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*

also rutten is daiwa das beste wo giebt also ales bis auf die sachen die es aufen deutschen markt giebt nur rutten

und shimmano is ja auch massenprodikso ekstremm surf leder ultra habe ich auch shon geforfen is zwar nicht kaput gegangen aber is scheße spitzen aksion das hat an ne brandungsrute nichts zusuchen nimmt nur weite


gruss tom


----------



## prime caster 01 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*

ja christian alo wenn du schon die super aero technum dan hätte ich die schon in xxxh (ekstra hart ) nehmen dan is sie ein bis als büschen härter
als deine force master 

alos ich habe die beide beim kolegen geworfen und is beides zu weich für mich am besten is ne mobiele eisenstange das das beste wo giebt hi 

gruss tom


----------



## Christian1982 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*

Dann empfehle ich Dir einen Frisch aus dem Ruhrpott hergestellten Stahlträger der Marke HE-A 100 :m.

Ich hatte mir mal als kleiner Bengel eine WC II gekauft, aber mit der Zeit wollte ich den Stock nicht mehr haben, weil er mir zu hart in der Spitze war und hab das Ding verkauft an ein Freund.

Schon klar wenn du mit mehr als 200 gr. wirfst brauchste auch ne härtere Rute aber ich hab im höchstfall 180gr dran, dass reicht mir auch aus. mit 150-180gr. lassen sich meine beiden Shimanos super werfen.

Aber eine Force Master kann ich Dir echt empfehlen. Preis / Leistung ist die finde ich Top. Der Einzige Nachteil ist das die obere Steckverbindung keinen zusätzlichen Ring um den Blank hat. Ein Tritt und knack ist der Bruch da. 
Aber die wäre noch ne Reserve Rute für mein Keller ^^


----------



## prime caster 01 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*

ne las ma das ne anfängerrute ja was soll ich sargen is nurma so kla das gibt bestimmt irgenwo auch gute sachen von shimano 


das mit dem gewichten kommt ganz auf die rute und an ich zu beispiel werfe am liebsten mit 200g angefangen habe ich mit 150g aber nach einiger zeit will mann mehr hi

gruss tom möge das blei ins boden fliegen und is wasser hi


----------



## heini mück (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> shimmano is ja auch massenprodikso ekstremm surf leder ultra habe ich auch shon geforfen is zwar nicht kaput gegangen aber is scheße spitzen aksion das hat an ne brandungsrute nichts zusuchen nimmt nur weite
> 
> 
> gruss tom



Überlege bitte mal vorher was für ein Blödsinn du hier Schreibst.#q|peinlich


----------



## Klaus S. (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*



heini mück schrieb:


> Überlege bitte mal vorher was für ein Blödsinn du hier Schreibst.#q|peinlich



:m Stell dich nicht so an...


----------



## kerasounta (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*

Naja,

manche Ruten nimmt man in die Hand und wirft Sie mit 150gr oder 170gr und merkt das da noch was geht...

bei manchen aber merkt man das wenn man sie  mit noch höherem Gewicht voll rausknüppelt es evtl. doch nicht gut geht...

ich bin keine 1,80m und wiege fast 90 kg.....wenn ich dann voll durchziehe muss die Rute schon das Wurfgewcht aushalten.

wenn man im Falle Prime 2m groß ist und über 100 kg + die Schnellkraft mit der man wirft... kann es eng werden mit ner Rute die nur 200gr max. aushält....

Die maximal Wurfggewichtangaben sind meist eh nicht stimmig...
Manche geben zu viel an !

Gruß


----------



## heini mück (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> :m Stell dich nicht so an...


Doch |supergri


----------



## prime caster 01 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*

hi ich bin 125 kilo schwer man siet es mir nicht an ich kans auch selber nicht glauben hi 


gruss tom


----------



## kerasounta (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*

also ich bin mir sicher das wenn man 2 m ist und 125 kg ne Schwabbelrute nicht gebrauchen kann...

Viele Hersteller schreiben 250gr drauf und die halten nicht mal 200gr volle Pulle aus...

Gibt auch Unterschiede bei engl. Ruten und deuts jap. kor. usw. denke ich....

wenn der Engländer 200gr drauf stehen hat, hält die Rute in der Regel auch min. 200gr wenn nicht 250gr locker aus...

Bei der Aerocast Surf die ich getestet habe . habe ich mit 175gr voll durchgezogen, Rute hat nichts mehr zurückgegeben was nach vorn geht....Rute ist angegeben mit 225 gr max. Gewicht...

denke n Wurf mit 225 gr und volle Pulle lässt die Rute knacken wie ein Holzstäbchen..|kopfkrat#c

Beim nächsten Brandungsangeln werde ich mal 200gr durchziehen |supergri

wennse durch ist, werde ich dann shimano in NL Bescheid geben und die zeigen mir dann den Vogel #q:q


----------



## prime caster 01 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: hallo wollte ma euren meinung haben*

jor das versuch ma aber ich glaub die hält


----------

